# Shadowing



## witchride69@yahoo.com (Aug 31, 2011)

Looking for internship.  Haven't been certified yet.  Want to prepare before 
and gain some experience.


----------



## sureka (Aug 31, 2011)

*experience*

where are you from


----------

